# Is there an SDX18 in the queue?



## Larry McConville (Oct 20, 2007)

Merely curious, as this is such a dynamic industry and there seems to be a lack of 18s on the market right now. A new 18" entry with XBL would be great...imho.


----------



## Diskohouse (Jun 2, 2011)

an 18 would be great if I had the room for it.......I remember as a kid of hearing about a 21 inch woofer.


----------

